# Fuel pump for ga16de turbo



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Do you guys think the stock ca18det fuel pump would be good for a ga16de-t with about 200whp?
thanks!!


----------



## KimJ (Nov 23, 2006)

I use the one from the sr20de (GTI) , so yeah.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

KimJ said:


> I use the one from the sr20de (GTI) , so yeah.


Great info, tomorrow ill go see if I can find one!!


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi dburone
Any new mods?
Mine boosts perfectly, managed to control a/f above 4000 rpm 
Jose


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Velardejose, i managed to get another car with the GA16DE in it and i already built a MegaSquirt ECU and will start to use it any day now.
After that ill start with th turbo and all the rest.
Today I bought the Pump, there is a huge differenc between the GA16 pump and the CA18DET pump, in size, presure and flow.


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

Megasquirt?
It has lots of options to configure it to your needs (CAS type, Coil type, usw)
I just saw the megaview, to configure it w/o a laptop
Keep us posted
Jose


----------

